# CPC relocating to the Dallas/Ft Worth area



## lynn0321 (May 4, 2011)

I am an experienced CPC in the process of having the "A" removed and am relocating to the Dallas/Ft Worth area in mid-June. 

Lynn M Coffman, CPC-A
10231 White Pelican Way
New Market, MD 21774
301-659-9062
LynnMCoffman@gmail.com 


OBJECTIVE:To expand my knowledge in the field of medical coding utilizing my coding and billing experience as well as my 20+ years of accounting and data collection experience.

HIGHLIGHTS OF QUALIFICATIONS	
Working knowledge of medical coding and billing, medical terminology, and use of CPT, ICD-9-CM and HCPCS
Consistently coding 200+ chart notes per day
Extensive customer service experience 
Problem-solver, quick learner, detailed, and enjoys challenges
Excellent communication skills with the ability to relate to a wide range of personalities and levels
Self-disciplined, honest, and an enthusiastic self-starter
Proficient with multiple computer systems and programs including Meditech, Allscripts, Misys Tiger and EMR, and Microsoft Office

PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE
Extensive experience with all customer and back office tools, practices and procedures
Successfully resolved disputes
Generated multiple reports for all levels of management utilizing Excel and Crystal Reports
Processed accounts receivable and accounts payable

EMPLOYMENT HISTORY
2009-current    Patient Billing Accounts Representative/Certified Coder 
                         The Pediatric Center of Frederick, Frederick, MD	
2006-2009	   Coordinator – ARC and Reports            Virtuoso, Fort Worth, TX
1997-2006	   Accounting                                         Colwick Travel, Dallas, TX
1996-1997	   Quality Control Agent	            SATO Travel, Sterling, VA
1992-1996	   Support/Ticketing Agent	            Colwick Travel, Dallas, TX

PROFESSIONAL AFFILIATIONS
American Academy of Professional Coders			

EDUCATION AND TRAINING
Certificate, Medical Coding	  Frederick Community College, Frederick, MD
General Studies	           	  Texas Woman's University, Denton, TX


----------



## JWash618 (Jun 24, 2011)

Check out abeomed.com or search for abeo or abeomed on job search engines. I think they may start looking soon.


----------

